# ICS Win2k ,,, nix router :)



## Comander_Keen (21. August 2002)

Abend...

Das Thema ist wie ich gesehn habe schon 1000000 mal da. Aber irgendwie seit ihr immer schnell zum thema router übergegangen :/ ...
wie macht man es nun mit win2k?

Also ich habe hier:
rechner 1: - win2k
           - 2x netzwerkkarte
            (zum andern pc bzw. zum dsl-modem)


rechner 2: - win2k
           - netzwerkkarte zum server

probiere schon 2tage mit meinem kumpel die verschiedensten tools aus .. aber es klappt nich *woot!*. bitte helft uns! 

greetz 3k-pure


----------



## Eyewitness (21. August 2002)

Routing und Remote Access Service des Servers öffnen und dann Internet Connection Sharing aktivieren. Der Assistent dafür wird dich schon durchwinken.


----------



## Comander_Keen (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Routing und Remote Access Service des Servers öffnen ... *



bahnhof... peil leider nicht was ich wo öffnen soll :/ 

<---- *blöd*


----------



## Eyewitness (21. August 2002)

Start->Programme->Administrative Tools->Routing and Remote Access->Configure and Enable Routing and Remote Access. Dann startet ein Assistent, durch den Du Dich durchklicken mußt und dann sollte es laufen. So einfach ist das. 

Edit: Nimm einfach dort den ICS. Für alles weitere mußte eben ausprobieren. Aber der Assistent macht es einem schon recht einfach.


----------



## Dat_T (27. August 2002)

*oder...*

lade dir ne Trialversion von WinRoute herunter....ein Software Router für Windoff....is nicht schlecht das Teil!! :-D


http://www.winroute.de  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht  

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!


----------



## Homie25 (27. August 2002)

Meiner Erfahrung nach gab es ziemlich viele Probleme mit Winroute und zwei Netzwerkkarten denn das Dumme Proggy wuste nicht welche Karte zum Internet war und welche für das Netzwerk verantwortlich war.Dann habe ich die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von wondows probiert und es hat alles gut geklappt!!

Geh auf ADSL-Support gib in das Suchfeld "Proxy" ein und dann geh auf "ADSL im lokalen Netzwerk (LAN)" ---> "Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Windows 2000" dort wird dir geholfen


----------

